# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  خواندن table ها از دیتابیس بدون فرم

## vertionality

سلام

من به دیتابیس mysql وصل می شوم میخواهم اسم و مشخصات را در یک آرایه بریزم 

نمی خواهم با ui جلو برم می خواهم از qml استفاده کنم .

اسم تیبل ها را میشه توی آرایه ریخت ؟ یا حتما باید توی ui از طریق جدول ها نشان بدیم ؟

ممنون

----------


## vertionality

ممنون ، از توی help کیوت قسمت qsql تونستم اطلاعات را بخونم فقط نکته اش اینکه

حتما توی توضیحاتش قسمت نمایش ارور ( last error ) را کیو دیباگ کنید تا اگر اروری بود نشون بده .

ممنون

----------

